# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Cakes

## Dolly

Got a cake recipe you love? Post it here.

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Dolly

Here's an easy one that's really yummy.

Ingredients:
one box cake
one can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk
on large OR two small boxes of chocolate (or other) instant pudding
several butterfingers (more if they're fun size) or skor or heath bars, broken with a food chopper

Take a box is any cake you like. Bake it in a rectangular pan.
When cooled, punch holes in the cake with the non-spoon end of a wooden spoon.
Pour in one can of sweetened condensed milk, filling the holes as much as possible.
Prepare the instant pudding with about a third less milk, to make it thicker. Spread on for "frosting".
Sprinkle the chopped up candy bars for a crunchy delicious topping on top of the pudding.

This is easy to make and a real hit!

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

im a pie guy..

----------

HoneyBee (07-28-2015),Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Dolly

ok

----------

GreenEyedLady (07-31-2015),Rutabaga (07-28-2015),Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> im a pie guy..



What is your favorite? Mine is Apple.

favorite cake? Lemon.

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## MrMike

Cakes... = German Chocolate (yep... the Nazi cake)

Pie... =  Pecan of course

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> What is your favorite? Mine is Apple.
> 
> favorite cake? Lemon.



gotta go with apple too....although ive yet to find one i dont like...

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Cakes... = German Chocolate (yep... the Nazi cake)
> 
> Pie... =  Pecan of course



cake is ok...it would be better if it were more like pie...

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> ok



nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.... :Cool20:

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Jen

Here is my favorite.
It's delicious and always gets rave reviews.

*Double Chocolate Coca Cola Cake**1 cup Coca Cola*
*1/2 cup oil (I used applesauce)*
*1 stick butter*
*3 Tblsp. cocoa*
*2 cups sugar*
*2 cups flour*
*1/2 tsp. salt*
*2 eggs*
*1/2 cup buttermilk*
*1 tsp. baking soda*
*1 tsp. vanilla*
*Frosting:*
*1 stick butter*
*3 Tblsp. cocoa*
*6 Tblsp. cream or milk*
*1 tsp. vanilla*
*1 pound (3 3/4 cups) confectioner's sugar*
*In a saucepan, mix Coca Cola, oil, butter and cocoa and bring to a boil. In another bowl, combine the sugar, flour and salt. Pour the boiling Cola mixture over the flour mixture and beat well. Add the eggs, buttermilk, soda and vanilla and beat well. Pour mixture into a greased and floured 13 x 9 inch baking pan and bake at 350 degrees or 20 to 25 minutes. Remove pan and cool for about 10 minutes. Frost.*
*Frosting: In a saucepan, combine the butter, cocoa, and milk. Heat until the butter melts. Beat in the remaining ingredients and spread on the cake while it's warm/hot. Cool and cut.*

----------

GreenEyedLady (07-31-2015),runswithscissors (08-05-2015),Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Dolly

How can anyone pick a favorite pie? I'll say apple, pecan, and peach!!!!

*Here's an easy peach cobbler*

Peel, slice, and cook some peaches in a Teflon pan with some corn syrup and a pinch of cinnamon. Or just use sugar.
Put it in a baking dish.
Lay out on top (as a crust) crescent rolls, and bake according to the roll package.
Take out of the oven and let cool a little before serving.

It's easy and really really tasty.

----------

Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I have a rum cake that took me a long time to perfect.   I might post it if there is any interest.   Here's the story.  I used to buy birthday cakes and rum cakes for the adult birthday parties from Bear Bakery here locally.  Well they got old and retired and closed the business. I wanted their rum cake recipe but they wouldn't share it.  Which I thought was pretty ugly seeing as I had bought a LOT of cakes from them over the years.   

SO I says to myself.  You aren't gonna  have the last laugh so I started gathering recipes for rum cakes and baking them and then make tweaks in the recipes depending on which cake did what for me.   UNTIL FINALLY, I settled on THE rum cake for me.  And I gotta say my rum cakes are pretty special,, just ask the family.    anyway  IF I had to put a price on it to sell it, my ingredients and time would run that cake to 36 dollars considering if you live in NYC that is a better deal than what they ask for cakes in their bakeries.  

Right now, a girl friend made this cake and it was super.

Glazed Lemon Zucchini Bread/cake

----------

Dolly (08-15-2015),Jen (07-31-2015),Toefoot (07-31-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

*No need to use a loaf pan, get creative. Once in awhile I will slice strawberries and put them on on top of the frosting. The contrast in flavors is yummy.**Carrot Tea Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting**INGREDIENTS*
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature, plus more for pan1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour (spooned and leveled), plus more for pan1 teaspoon baking powder1/2 teaspoon baking soda1/2 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg1/2 cup packed dark-brown sugar2 large eggs1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract1 cup packed grated carrots (from about 2 carrots)1 bar (8 ounces) cream cheese, room temperature1 cup confectioners' sugar
*DIRECTIONS*Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter and flour a 5-by-9-inch (6-cup) loaf pan. In a bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg.Using an electric mixer, beat butter and brown sugar until light and fluffy; beat in eggs and 1 teaspoon vanilla. Beat in carrots. With mixer on low, gradually add flour mixture; beat just until combined. Transfer batter to prepared pan; bake until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 40 to 45 minutes. Let cool in pan 5 minutes. Turn cake out onto a wire rack, and let cool completely.Make frosting: Using mixer, beat cream cheese, confectioners' sugar, and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla until fluffy. Frost top of cooled cake.

----------

Dolly (08-15-2015),runswithscissors (08-05-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

This one is the BOMB!
Got it from Taste of Home. My Mom gets me the subscription every year. This one is from 2007 and has become a big favorite!

Potluck Banana cake with Coffee Frosting
*Ingredients*1/2 cup butter, softened1 cup sugar2 large eggs1 teaspoon vanilla extract2 cups all-purpose flour2 teaspoons baking soda1/2 teaspoon salt1-1/2 cups mashed ripe bananas (about 3 medium)1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream*COFFEE FROSTING:*1/3 cup butter, softened2-1/2 cups confectioners' sugar2 teaspoons instant coffee granules2 to 3 tablespoons milk
        In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Stir in vanilla.
       Combine the flour, baking soda and  salt;  add to creamed mixture alternately with bananas and sour cream, beating well after each addition.                                                 
       Pour into a greased 13x9-in. baking dish. Bake at 350° for 35-40 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool completely on a wire rack.
       For frosting, in a small bowl, beat butter and confectioners' sugar until smooth. Dissolve coffee granules in milk; add to butter mixture and beat until smooth. Spread over cake.

----------

Dolly (08-15-2015),Montana (07-31-2015)

----------


## Montana

Will try it sounds good thanks.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> This one is the BOMB!
> Got it from Taste of Home. My Mom gets me the subscription every year. This one is from 2007 and has become a big favorite!
> 
> Potluck Banana cake with Coffee Frosting
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 1/2 cup butter, softened1 cup sugar2 large eggs1 teaspoon vanilla extract2 cups all-purpose flour2 teaspoons baking soda1/2 teaspoon salt1-1/2 cups mashed ripe bananas (about 3 medium)1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream*COFFEE FROSTING:*1/3 cup butter, softened2-1/2 cups confectioners' sugar2 teaspoons instant coffee granules2 to 3 tablespoons milk 
>         In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Stir in vanilla.
> ...


I'll bet those coffee granules dissolve better in warm milk...  @GreenEyedLady

----------


## GreenEyedLady

yes they do, and you'd never think coffee icing would be so good with something like banana cake! I don't do coffee but once in a great while, and when I do, it's what my husband calls "PHOOF"

----------


## Calypso Jones

oh it sounds good to me.   Phoof.   How did he come up with that??

----------


## Dolly

So many good recipes! I want to try them all!!

----------


## Dolly

I'm always trying to think of a way to make a cake different (what's with the pie obsession here?) and the other day I made a 2 layer white cake. I took a jar of orange marmalade and warmed it in the microwave. Then I poured a large amount on top of the first layer and then set the second layer on top. Then I added marmalade to a can of white frosting (warmed until runny) and stirred it up. Finally I poured the frosting/marmalade mixture on top of the cake and let it just pool out and run down the sides. Cooled in in the fridge for a couple of hours. It was good.

----------


## syrenn

> I have a rum cake that took me a long time to perfect.   I might post it if there is any interest.   Here's the story.  I used to buy birthday cakes and rum cakes for the adult birthday parties from Bear Bakery here locally.  Well they got old and retired and closed the business. I wanted their rum cake recipe but they wouldn't share it.  Which I thought was pretty ugly seeing as I had bought a LOT of cakes from them over the years.   
> 
> SO I says to myself.  You aren't gonna  have the last laugh so I started gathering recipes for rum cakes and baking them and then make tweaks in the recipes depending on which cake did what for me.   UNTIL FINALLY, I settled on THE rum cake for me.  And I gotta say my rum cakes are pretty special,, just ask the family.    anyway  IF I had to put a price on it to sell it, my ingredients and time would run that cake to 36 dollars considering if you live in NYC that is a better deal than what they ask for cakes in their bakeries.



tease!!!!!!! 


i know who you feel... there is a place in maine that makes great pumpkin bread. One night i noticed they had a packet of "their recipies" for sale and i got one. I got it home.. and it was NOT the same recipe..so i called and asked. They said..oh yes, its the same recipe it just does not have the topping recipe...

ggggrrrr..... 

but... rum cake... where is the rum cake????

----------


## hoosier8

Tried this the other day.

Old Fashioned Butter Cake
(from Reeni's Cinnamon Girl blog) 

2 cups all-purpose flour, sifted
1  1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt

1/2 cup butter, softened
1 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

2 eggs

Preheat oven to 350*F.  Grease and flour two 8 inch x 2 inch baking pans and set aside.

In a large mixing bowl sift together the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt.

Add butter, milk, and vanilla.  With a hand mixer, beat for  2 minutes, occasionally scraping down the sides of the bowl. 

Add eggs and beat for 2 minutes more.

Pour batter into prepared pans, dividing equally between the pans.  Bake 30 to 35 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.  Remove from oven.

Cool in the pans for 10 minutes and then turn cakes out onto a cooling rack to cool completely.

Frost with your favorite frosting.  I used my favorite chocolate frosting, the one on the back of the Hersey's cocoa can. 

"Perfectly Chocolate" Chocolate Frosting

1 stick (1/2 cup) butter or margarine
2/3 cup Hershey's cocoa
3 cups powdered sugar (confectioners' sugar)
1/3 cup milk  (plus an additional few drops to make a nice consistency)
1 teaspoon vanilla

Melt butter.  Stir in cocoa.  Alternately add powdered sugar and milk, beating on medium speed to spreading consistency.  Add more milk if needed.  Stir in vanilla.  About 2 cups frosting

----------

Trinnity (09-06-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Apple Cake Cobbler

2 cans apple pie filling
1 box dry butter pecan  cake mix
1/4 c brown sugar
1/4 c pecans
cinnamon to taste
2 sticks  butter

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a large baking pan (9X13") layer  the ingredients as follows:

apple pie filling(spread evenly in bottom of  dish)
Sprinkle cinnamon to taste
spread cake mix evenly over apple pie  filling. Sprinkle with brown sugan and pecans. Cut butter into patties(cover  entire top of cake)

Bake in preheated oven for 50 min. Can top with Ice  cream.

----------


## sooda

> Apple Cake Cobbler
> 
> 2 cans apple pie filling
> 1 box dry butter pecan  cake mix
> 1/4 c brown sugar
> 1/4 c pecans
> cinnamon to taste
> 2 sticks  butter
> 
> ...


That looks very good and EASY.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The problem is finding the butter pecan cake mix.  I Just found it again.  I had heard that Betty Crocker discountinued the product.     Don't know if i'm getting the last batches or if they've changed their minds.

----------


## syrenn

> The problem is finding the butter pecan cake mix.  I Just found it again.  I had heard that Betty Crocker discountinued the product.     Don't know if i'm getting the last batches or if they've changed their minds.


you can find the cake mix on amazon

----------

Calypso Jones (10-28-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> you can find the cake mix on amazon



do you seriously want my rum cake recipe?   I'll post it if you do.  If you aren't interested, I won't bother.    :Wink:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> That looks very good and EASY.



1/4 cup of brown sugar and pecans each does not seem like enough...I added a little more.


and 

2 sticks of butter did not cover the entire, meaning entire cake.   So I used another half stick.

we'll see....baking now.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well...it is rich and it is gooey.  Ice cream would be super on it...I would not put that extra 1/2 stick on it next time.

----------


## Katzndogz

I have no kitchen sufficient to make a cake.  I have no counter.  I could save a recipe and put it in my kitchen hope chest.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

image.jpg


> Apple Cake Cobbler
> 
> 2 cans apple pie filling
> 1 box dry butter pecan  cake mix
> 1/4 c brown sugar
> 1/4 c pecans
> cinnamon to taste
> 2 sticks  butter
> 
> ...


This is da bomb, CJ!!!
I quite using cake mix years ago unless that's all I have. This is around $1.50 a bag and two bags makes a very large cobbler. An egg, butter and a little milk. What makes this the best I've ever tasted is its made with Turnanado sugar(raw). You mix the ingredients,pour it in the pan and add one can of fruit(with the liquid) to each pack of mix. You just dump the fruit on top and it has a way of distributing itself without stirring. It takes about 45 minutes and will be very brown on top. You can add anything you like and its super easy, hurt yourself delicious. 
I checked and its available by the case(12 bags) from wal mart or amazon for about $28. @Calypso Jones

----------

Calypso Jones (10-30-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Thanks @HawkTheSlayer.  I will look for that.

Regarding my cake mix cake above.  I won't be making that again for a long time.  TOO Rich.

----------



----------


## Northern Rivers

Eggplant. I need a great way to cook eggplant. No dairy, eggs or wheat in it...

----------


## East of the Beast

> Eggplant. I need a great way to cook eggplant. No dairy, eggs or wheat in it...


Ever tried grilling it? Split it.Brush it with olive oil .Dust it with either Lowry's or Greek seasoning,pretty good.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-01-2015)

----------

